# Aluminiowe obudowy



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

w moich czytaniach w językiem polskim, zawsze myślałem, że przymiotniki kończące się na -owy poprzedzają rzeczowniki i nie następują po nich, ale dopiero co przeczytałem aluminiowe obudowy i zastanawiałem się, czy _obudowy aluminiowe_ to też poprawna struktura. Jaka jest różnica między obu położeniach, jeśli istnieje? 

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


http://www.dziennik.pl/hitech/article254558/Nowe_MacBooki_juz_w_Polsce_sprawdz_ceny.html


----------



## mcibor

Tak na prawdę w tym wypadku nie ma różnicy (oprócz tego, że nacisk jest położony na innym słowie).
Wynika to z faktu, że obudowy (chasises, casings) jest rzeczownikiem od słowa

*obudowa

*PS. small correction:
Dzień dobry,

w moich czytankach w języku polskim, zawsze myślałem, że przymiotniki kończące się na -owy poprzedzają rzeczowniki, a nie następują po nich, ale dopiero co przeczytałem aluminiowe obudowy i zastanawiałem się, czy _obudowy aluminiowe_ to też poprawna struktura. Jaka jest różnica między obu położeniami, jeśli istnieje? 

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## njumi

Potwierdzam. Nie ma różnicy znaczeniowej pomiędzy dwoma położeniami.

Tutaj *aluminiowe* to forma liczby mnogiej przymiotnika *aluminiowy*, zaś *obudowy *to forma liczby mnogiej rzeczownika *obudowa*.

*aluminiowe *- przymiotnik
*obudowy* - rzeczownik


----------



## .Jordi.

Ja osobiście nie widzę absolutnie żadnego związku między szykiem przydawki w zadanym przez Jazyka pytaniu a tym, czy _aluminiowy _lub _obudowa _jest w liczbie mnogiej lub pojedynczej albo czy jedno lub drugie jest rzeczownikiem lub przymiotnikiem.

Caro Jazyk,

o szyku przydawek możesz przeczytać tutaj oraz trochę bardziej obszernie (aczkolwiek nie ręczę za wszystkie podane tam informacje) tutaj.

Zaś co do Twego pytania – moim skromnym zdaniem użyjemy szyku postpozycyjnego w sytuacji, w której będzie nam chodziło o konkretny typ obudów, które są z aluminium. Zaś szyk apozycyjny wykorzystamy wtedy, gdy będziemy chcieli położyć nacisk na same obudowy, które niejako przy okazji są aluminiowe. Wiem, że ta różnica w praktyce jest bardzo niewielka i być może nawet niezauważalna. No ale cóż, takie nasze drobne niuanse języka polskiego .


----------



## njumi

.Jordi. said:


> Ja osobiście nie widzę absolutnie żadnego związku między szykiem przydawki w zadanym przez Jazyka pytaniu a tym, czy _aluminiowy _lub _obudowa _jest w liczbie mnogiej lub pojedynczej albo czy jedno lub drugie jest rzeczownikiem lub przymiotnikiem.





			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> (...),że przymiotniki kończące się na -owy poprzedzają rzeczowniki i nie następują po nich, ale dopiero co przeczytałem aluminiowe obudowy(...)



Z wypowiedzi jazyka zrozumiałem, że wg niego *obudowy *to przymiotnik (ponieważ kończy się na -owy), więc dlatego rozpisałem się jakimi częściami mowy są *aluminiowe* i *obudowy*.

PS
Jeszcze raz potwierdzam to co napisał mcibor: nie ma znaczenia czy powiemy _dębowy stół_ czy _stół__ dębowy_ z wyjątkiem trochę większego nacisku: w pierwszym zdaniu na to z czego stół jest zrobiony, a w drugim na sam stół.


----------



## jazyk

> Z wypowiedzi jazyka zrozumiałem, że wg niego *obudowy *to przymiotnik (ponieważ kończy się na -owy), więc dlatego rozpisałem się jakimi częściami mowy są *aluminiwe* i *obudowy*.


Nie, wiem, że _obudowy_ to rzeczownik i że _aluminiowe_ to przymiotnik.


----------



## mcibor

jazyk said:


> ...zawsze myślałem, że *przymiotniki* kończące się na -*owy* ...



To muszę przyznać, że to zdanie mnie zmyliło 

Wracając do Twojego pytania. Powiemy:

Nowy wspaniały świat, gdyż wspaniały Nowy Świat odnosi się tylko do ulicy w Warszawie, która nazywa się Nowy Świat

Czy _kołowy ruch uliczny_ można tylko przerobić na _ruch uliczny kołowy

_Jeśli to odpowiada na Twoje pytanie, to się bardzo cieszę!


----------



## njumi

mcibor said:


> Czy _kołowy ruch uliczny_ można tylko przerobić na _ruch uliczny kołowy_



Dlaczego nie można przerobić _kołowy ruch uliczny _na: _uliczny __ruch __kołowy_?


----------



## kknd

Pytanie, czy mówimy o _ruchu ulicznym_, który jest kołowy, czy o _ruchu kołowym_, który jest uliczny. Jest to głębszy problem niż się początkowo wydaje.


----------



## ryba

Cześć, Jazyk!



kknd said:


> Pytanie, czy mówimy o _ruchu ulicznym_, który jest kołowy, czy o _ruchu kołowym_, który jest uliczny. Jest to głębszy problem niż się początkowo wydaje.


Dokładnie.

Dlatego właśnie, "Obudowy aluminiowe" znajdziemy na stronie internetowej sklepu z obudowami i tego typu rzeczami. W ramach konceptu "obudowa" wyodrębniamy te które są zrobione z aluminium.

Rzadziej się zdarza mówić o rzeczach które są aluminiowe i precyzować, że chodzi o obudowy. Wówczas powiedziałoby się "Aluminiowe obudowy", ale, UWAGA, "Aluminiowe obudowy" brzmi niezgrabnie, jest jakby formą tymczasową, pierwszą rzeczą jaka przychodzi do głowy śledząc rozumowanie ALUMINIUM -> OBUDOWA i już w następnym zdaniu ta sama osoba zapewne powie "Obudowy aluminiowe". Jest również prawdopodobne, że mówiący "przeskoczy" ten "etap przejściowy" i od razu powie "Obudowy aluminiowe".

W przypadku przymiotników które mówią, z czego coś jest zrobione NATURALNYM szykiem jest rzeczownik + przymiotnik i w żadnym tekście specjalistycznym nie spotkasz ani formy "Aluminiowe obudowy" ani "Jabłkowy sok", ani "Dębowy stół", chociaż, nie wiem dlaczego, "Dębowy stół" nie brzmi tak "prowizorycznie" jak dwa pierwsze przykłady.

Na kartonikach z sokiem jabłkowym zawsze pisze "Sok jabłkowy", a "Jabłkowy sok" wywoływałoby lekki uśmiech.

Oczywiście, jeżeli głównym celem jest mówienie o tworzywie, materiale, wówczas apozycja jest uzasadniona, zwłaszcza kiedy się coś wylicza (em enumerações), np. "W tym domu wszystko jest drewniane: drewniane krzesła, drewniany stół, drewniany parkiet, drewniane okna, drewniane drzwi, nawet zawiasy są wykonane z drewna!".
W tym kontekście użycie sformułowania "parkiet drewniany" brzmiałoby "sklepowo", jak nazwa oferty jakiegoś producenta lub dystrybutora, CHYBA ŻE będzie oczywiste, że opuszcza się czasownik "być" np. "W tym domu wszystko jest drewniane. Krzesła, drewniane. Stół, drewniany. Parkiet,  drewniany. Okna, drewniane. Drzwi, drewniane. Wszystko drewniane. Nawet zawiasy są z drewna!". W miejsce przecinka można wrzucić "są" (np. "Krzesła są drewniane").


Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Thomas1

Tym, co na pierwszy rzut oka wyróżnia nowe laptopy Apple'a, jest odświeżony design. Zarówno 13calowe MacBooki, jak i 15-calowe MacBooki Pro wsadzono w aluminiowe obudowy, wykonane z jednego kawałka matalu (dzięki temu mają być bardziej wytrzymałe).

Po pierwszym sczytaniu użyłbym _obudowy aluminiowe_.


----------



## kknd

ryba said:


> Dlatego właśnie, "Obudowy aluminiowe" znajdziemy na stronie internetowej sklepu z obudowami i tego typu rzeczami. W ramach konceptu "obudowa" wyodrębniamy te które są zrobione z aluminium.
> 
> Rzadziej się zdarza mówić o rzeczach które są aluminiowe i precyzować, że chodzi o obudowy. Wówczas powiedziałoby się "Aluminiowe obudowy", ale, UWAGA, "Aluminiowe obudowy" brzmi niezgrabnie, jest jakby formą tymczasową, pierwszą rzeczą jaka przychodzi do głowy śledząc rozumowanie ALUMINIUM -> OBUDOWA i już w następnym zdaniu ta sama osoba zapewne powie "Obudowy aluminiowe". Jest również prawdopodobne, że mówiący "przeskoczy" ten "etap przejściowy" i od razu powie "Obudowy aluminiowe".


Chyba nie do końca o to chodzi: standardowym połączeniem jest _przymiotnik + rzeczownik_ i to ono powinno być tutaj prawidłowe – _aluminiowe obudowy = obudowy wykonane z aluminium_. Nie wydaje mi się też, aby to połączenie było niezgrabne, równie dobrze można by powiedzieć to samo o _drewnianym krześle_.



ryba said:


> W przypadku przymiotników które mówią, z czego coś jest zrobione NATURALNYM szykiem jest rzeczownik + przymiotnik i w żadnym tekście specjalistycznym nie spotkasz ani formy "Aluminiowe obudowy" ani "Jabłkowy sok", ani "Dębowy stół", chociaż, nie wiem dlaczego, "Dębowy stół" nie brzmi tak "prowizorycznie" jak dwa pierwsze przykłady.
> 
> Na kartonikach z sokiem jabłkowym zawsze pisze "Sok jabłkowy", a "Jabłkowy sok" wywoływałoby lekki uśmiech.



Należy odróżnić zwykłe użycie przymiotników opisujących dany rzeczownik oraz przymiotników będących częścią terminów technicznych (zob. odnośnik na dole). Tak więc _NATURALNY_ (z cytatu, który w języku polskim jest całkowicie nienaturalny: _czerwona książka, stalowe nerwy, śniada cera, spokojne morze_, itp.) szyk nie wynika z tego, że dany przymiotnik opisuje tworzywo, ale raczej z tego, iż w danym połączeniu stanowi on nazwę pewnego przedmiotu. Dlatego też „dębowy stół” przytoczony wyżej nie brzmi „prowizorycznie”. Innym problemem może być też po prostu rytm wypowiedzi (przykład soku)



ryba said:


> Oczywiście, jeżeli głównym celem jest mówienie o tworzywie, materiale, wówczas apozycja jest uzasadniona, zwłaszcza kiedy się coś wylicza (em enumerações), np. "W tym domu wszystko jest drewniane: drewniane krzesła, drewniany stół, drewniany parkiet, drewniane okna, drewniane drzwi, nawet zawiasy są wykonane z drewna!".



Powyższe rozumowanie w świetle przedstawionych przeze mnie argumentów wydaje mi się chybione.



ryba said:


> W tym kontekście użycie sformułowania "parkiet drewniany" brzmiałoby "sklepowo", jak nazwa oferty jakiegoś producenta lub dystrybutora, CHYBA ŻE będzie oczywiste, że opuszcza się czasownik "być" np. "W tym domu wszystko jest drewniane. Krzesła, drewniane. Stół, drewniany. Parkiet,  drewniany. Okna, drewniane. Drzwi, drewniane. Wszystko drewniane. Nawet zawiasy są z drewna!". W miejsce przecinka można wrzucić "są" (np. "Krzesła są drewniane").



W powyższych „drewnianych” zdaniach przecinki są zbędne, ale rzeczywiście można wstawić tam czasownik „być” w odpowiedniej formie, co wytłumaczy też inne zagadnienie: „wysoki człowiek” oznacza człowieka cechującego się znaczącym wzrostem, wyrażenie „człowiek wysoki” można traktować jako elipsę (nie jest to przecież termin techniczny) od „człowiek jest wysoki”, czy raczej „człowiek, który jest wysoki”. 

Strona Marcina Miłkowskiego dot. przekładów z języków obcych (w ogólności b. ciekawa):
http://marcinmilkowski.pl/Tlumaczen...i/Poprawna-polszczyzna.-Styl-szyk-i-rytm.html


----------



## arturolczykowski

> chociaż, nie wiem dlaczego, "Dębowy stół" nie brzmi tak "prowizorycznie" jak dwa pierwsze przykłady




Pewnie dlatego, ze jest debowy ;-)


----------



## ryba

Bardzo dziękuję, *kknd*, wyjaśniłeś prawie wszystkie wątpliwości jakie miałem pisząc mojego przydługiego posta (właśnie dlatego był długi, moje rozumowanie ewoluowało w miarę pisania), również sprawę przecinków (mam słabą interpunkcję od kiedy rzadko piszę po polsku, a tamto użycie to czysta kalka z hiszpańskiego, heheh).

Jednej rzeczy nie rozumiem do końca. Dlaczego naturalnie brzmi "Na środku pokoju jest dębowy stół, na stole plastikowy kubek, a w kubku *sok jabłkowy*"?

"Stół dębowy" brzmiałoby "sklepowo", "kubek plastikowy" też, ale "sok jabłkowy" to jedyna opcja która brzmi dobrze... i "jabłkowy sok" brzmiałoby w tym kontekście wyjątkowo prowizorycznie, chyba że byłoby usankcjonowane przez kontekst (nadający specjalną wagę jabłkowości soku znajdującego się w kubku).



arturolczykowski said:


> chociaż, nie wiem dlaczego, "Dębowy stół" nie brzmi tak "prowizorycznie" jak dwa pierwsze przykłady
> 
> 
> 
> Pewnie dlatego, ze jest dębowy ;-)
Click to expand...

Hahahahahhahah.


----------



## kknd

wydaje mi się, że głównym kryterium mógłby być po prostu rytm. Nie mniej jednak _pomarańczowy sok_ i _sok pomarańczowy_ w moim odczuciu różnią się następującym detalem: pierwszy oznacza sok o takim kolorze, drugi raczej tylko i wyłącznie smaku (choć nie neguje to koloru); inaczej: pierwszy ma taką cechę zewnętrzną, drugi – wewnętrzną. Prowadzi to do pewnego rozdzielenia: we frazie _pomarańczowy sok_ oba wyrazy są oddzielone – opisuję sok koloru pomarańczowego bądź sok o smaku pomarańczy; w wyrażeniu _sok pomarańczowy_ mam do czynienia z obiektem, którego własność jest integralną częścią, klasyfikuje go jako oddzielny byt i rozerwanie tego związku wyrazowego prowadziłoby do tego, że _sok pomarańczowy_ przestałby być _sokiem_ bądź nie byłby już _pomarańczowy_.

Powyższe obserwacje pochodzą wyłącznie ode mnie i dobrze byłoby znaleźć do nich jakieś uzasadnienie (bądź uzasadnienie twierdzenia przeczącego). Można zastanowić się tu nad pozostałymi potrawami, np. _kapusta kiszona_ ↔ _kiszona kapusta_, _grzyby marynowane_ ↔ _marynowane grzyby_; choć _suszone owoce (suszone morele)_ ↔ _owoce suszone (morele suszone)_. Wydaje się, że jest to po prostu pewien ustalony (poparty tradycją) związek wyrazowy przymiotnika opisującego smak z wyrazem _sok_ (zob. _sok z kapusty_, _sok z pomidorów_ → _sok pomidorowy_). Rzecz ta czeka chyba jeszcze na wyjaśnienie.


----------



## jazyk

W tym teksćie napisałbym przemiotniki _internetowy, styczniowy, weekendowy_ i_ luksusowy_ przed rzeczownikami. Czy moja wersja byłaby poprawna?


----------



## mcibor

Ale przecież, Jazyk, te przymiotniki są w tym tekście już umieszczone przed rzeczownikami które określają.
internetowy romans
styczniowa podróż
weekendowy wyjazd
luksusowe kurorty

But you could also say, without bigger change in meaning:
romans internetowy and wyjazd weekendowy


----------



## jazyk

Chciałem napisać *po* ne przed nimi.


----------



## mcibor

W takim wypadku nie, gdyż

podróż styczniowa by oznaczało, jakąś znaną (i mówcy i odbiorcy) podróż w styczniu, z którą się łączą jakieś wspólne wspomnienia. Jest to jedna i konkretna podróż.

A kurorty luksusowe brzmi zbyt bałwochwalczo i pompatycznie, żeby było dobrze odebrane przez słuchacza.
Dlatego tych dwóch związków frazeologicznych bym nie przestawiał.

Pozostałe dwa można zamieniać, wg mnie.
Romans internetowy jest już w szerokim użyciu, wyjazd weekendowy też nie budzi niemiłych wrażeń.


----------

